# Anyone Know Of A Brewing Gantt Chart?



## Bribie G (14/6/10)

When I did UNI a few years ago I usually got elected project manager being an old fart with perceived problem solving skills. Ha, fools  - actually it was good because I could concentrate on that while the others cut code and drank Jolt Cola till dawn while I slept. I really got into Gantt Chart software (project management type stuff with deadlines, etc - first developed in the 18th Century by Henry Gantt for use in his cloth mill, saved him a Motza). 

Generic example:





I reckon a Gantt is just what I need for upcoming comps, not to mention just week to week brewing, to work out product ordering dates, deadlines, fermtation and lagering times to fit in with available fermenters, fridge space and available kegs etc. 
I sit on the train trying to work it out manually "now if the German Pils will be finished primary by the 18th .... shit I won't have a cube ready because the Irish Red won't be ready for kegging till the 21st.... hang on you are forgetting that you only have three fermenters so scratch that one :blink: :blink: ) and I very quickly lose the plot. I can fairly easily dredge up a freeware Gantt program and play with that, but wonder if anyone has heard of a brewing scheduler? Would be a great add on for Beersmith.


----------



## browndog (14/6/10)

Bribie, what about the callender in Beersmith, it has fermentation periods, recipe aging periods, notes etc..

cheers

Browndog


----------



## fraser_john (14/6/10)

Sounds like the evils of project management, the devils business.

Begone thy spirit of organisation, may thee Gannts never see the light of day.

Seriously though, have you gone to source forge to see if there is an open source project for this?

or.... http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/excel-he...A001034605.aspx


----------



## Bribie G (14/6/10)

browndog said:


> Bribie, what about the callender in Beersmith, it has fermentation periods, recipe aging periods, notes etc..
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Thanks BD, haven't delved that deeply as yet, I'll fire up BS and have a look - when I can get my head around today being 6.14.2010 :icon_cheers:

Edit: yes, that's one way of doing it - using the info in the individual beers you have entered into Beersmith, it does a calendar view. It's "bottom up" in that sense, what I'm more looking at is a "top down " method where I can play with proposed brews 'in the large', get them herded into order then go deeper and work on the individual recipes. Nice feature however.


----------



## browndog (14/6/10)

BribieG said:


> Thanks BD, haven't delved that deeply as yet, I'll fire up BS and have a look - when I can get my head around today being 6.14.2010 :icon_cheers:



I never did understand the logic of that either.


----------



## felten (14/6/10)

I use the Google calendar for my beers, but I'm only doing 1 at a time so I don't know how useful it would be for multiples. http://www.google.com/intl/en/googlecalendar/about.html


----------



## Screwtop (14/6/10)

Ahh! Gantt Charts, they were my bread and butter for a while. Should be able to use MSProject or any Project Management App Bribie, even Excel would be easy enough.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## sm0902 (14/6/10)

Relatively early on in my brewing days I ran out of home brew. This was pretty bad, so I had to work on a means to understand where things were at. The screen print below shows each brew, it's time in primary, secondary and then in the keg.

Yes, the kegs don't last very long!

Anyway, this chart allowed me to keep on top of things and understand when a fermenter was ready for the next brew.

Each large column relates to a different fermenter. The middle fermenter broke recently, so it's been 'blocked' out.

I would prepare this sheet in advance to give an indication as to what I would be brewing, and what I would have on tap at any one time.


----------



## manticle (14/6/10)

browndog said:


> Bribie, what about the callender in Beersmith, it has fermentation periods, recipe aging periods, notes etc..
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



6th of the 4th versus April 6th?


----------



## Bribie G (14/6/10)

manticle said:


> 6th of the 4th versus April 6th?



Yes the Yanks most think differently. For example they don't know what a fortnight is - apparently not in their vocab.

sm0902 - that's awesome, can you do those arrow thingies in Excel Office XP or does it have to be a later version?


----------



## manticle (14/6/10)

I guess I was suggesting that non yanks will interchange as well - I can say the sixth of april (6/4) or April the fourth (4/6). That's the logic.

I'll admit when written 4/6 it still confuses the crapper out of me but I'm more concerned with their insistence on using imperial measurements (something ye olde poms hung onto for quite some time too bribie).

This is especially true when trying to convert recipes and formulae or using spreadsheets and software that don't have both options.


----------



## razz (14/6/10)

I'm pretty sure Braufrau put one out a few years ago..........can't get search to function properly


----------



## goatherder (14/6/10)

I use MS Project for planning my comp brewing. 

I'm constrained by fermentation space so:

- I arrange each brew under a summary task based on the yeast I use, as I repitch from batch to batch. Using predecessor tasks models this nicely.
- I assign the fermentation fridge to be used as a resource, which lets me plan to keep the fridges 100% utilised if required.

Here's what it looks like:


----------



## jyo (14/6/10)

goatherder said:


> I use MS Project for planning my comp brewing.
> 
> I'm constrained by fermentation space so:
> 
> ...



Man....that is dedication!


----------



## BEC26 (14/6/10)

razz said:


> I'm pretty sure Braufrau put one out a few years ago..........can't get search to function properly




I remember this too. It used an open source project management programme, and also had "walkthrough" on how to set it up for brewing.

Maybe after Fathers Day 2007 (when I got my hb kit)

Can't find it now either (was on my old pc)

But it is here . . . somewhere!

Cheers


----------

